# "as per"



## kasia.km

When writing an email in reference to a previous email or recent conversation:

"_As per/following_ our conversation, please send me the following documents..."
"_As per_/_following_ the email below, please forward me the information regarding..."

thanks!


----------



## Greg from Poland

What should we do with your sentences?


----------



## .Jordi.

Right now I can think about two similar Polish expressions:

_w nawiązaniu do, zgodnie z_

But I'm sure that there are much more of them, so wait for other opinions.


----------



## kasia.km

I'd like to know the best way to translate "as per/following" based on the context as given in the sentence.


----------



## przemo84

*as per* means _zgodnie z_


----------



## majlo

I do not think you will find better options than _w nawiązaniu do _and _zgodnie z_.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Zgodnie z" means "according to" and as such I find its meaning a bit different.

"W nawiązaniu do" suits best in your context.


----------



## majlo

I will agree that _w nawiazaniu do_ is better in this particular context, but _zgodnie z _and _w nawiazaniu do _do not always have to differ in meaning, for example:
_*W nawiazaniu do* rozmowy telefonicznej z dnia 1.01., prosze uprzejmie o..._
_*Zgodnie z *warunkami ustalonymi podczas rozmowy telefonicznej dnia 1.01., prosze uprzejmie o..._


----------



## kasia.km

pieknie, dziekuje bardzo.


----------



## kknd

Do podanych wyrażeń pasuje też chyba i _w związku z_, choć może nie jest to najprecyzyjniejsze.


----------

